
Music for Games – Looking for a Composer? - Jon_Forest
Hi everyone,<p>My name is Jon, I’m a composer based in Melbourne - my focus is writing immersive interactive music for games. I’m just starting out and looking for experience.<p>Does anyone have any games that they are currently working on that needs music? In terms of budget, I’d be happy for the experience and opportunity to promote my name, so my working terms are negotiable.<p>At the very least does anyone know of any websites that might assist me in networking with game developers and their associated audio directors?<p>If you’re interested in working together (or know of somebody that might benefit from my skills), please have a look at my website (www.jonforest.com.au). On it, you will find a few samples of my music.<p>Look forward to working with you!<p>Thanks 
Jon
======
angersock
Shoot me an email at the place listed in my profile--I know a team that might
be interested.

EDIT: Also, never work for free. Include a quote in the email and that'll
help.

